# How to find best motor for my EV



## Pawiel (Sep 15, 2013)

Hello.
This is my first post on this forum, usually I read my polish sites, like forum.arbiter.pl or endless sphere. 
I am planning to convert an Audi A2 to EV.
Generally speaking, everything is complicated, but with small steps I will reach my goal (I hope).

I have red many about advantages and disadvantages of DC, AC motors, and because of effeciency and lifetime I deceided to use BLDC motor. I have in my E-bike (I know that e-bike is not an auto) BLDC (3 phase) and it works so fine, that I wouldn't change it for DC.

Oryginaly, A2 has 75KM motor, but I haven't found yet a motor with so hudge (pulse) power. I think that 50-60KM (peak) would be good enough. 

Can anyone of you give me an advice or show the right way to search?
Of course, I saw adverteisement on the right side of DIYelectriccar.com. But I want to ask about advice based on practice. That's the best way to achieve a success.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

AC motor will be best. DC motors coupled with lithium will give longer run times and DC motors are not surviving well. For shorter runs they are great. Plenty of power and grunt. However if you plan on long drives on a daily basis the AC motors will be better. I am planning the use of the HPEVS AC-75 for my Porsche 914. It will handle the daily grind much better. For the track stick with DC for the GRUNT.


----------



## Pawiel (Sep 15, 2013)

onegreenev said:


> AC motor will be best. DC motors coupled with lithium will give longer run times and DC motors are not surviving well. For shorter runs they are great. Plenty of power and grunt. However if you plan on long drives on a daily basis the AC motors will be better. I am planning the use of the HPEVS AC-75 for my Porsche 914. It will handle the daily grind much better. For the track stick with DC for the GRUNT.


Thanks for answer. I think the same - AC will be the best. By my thinking is based on theory, not on practice. So thanks again.
Your motor looks very interersting. 

That motor from
http://www.electriccarpartscompany....650A-br-Curtis-1239-8501-144V-500A_p_369.html
is expensive, but I think it is worth of buing.

Why you have chosen that motor exactly?


----------

